# Only me!!



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes there's only me here, ssssh 

I must be the only saddo at work on a Friday night.
Even any of the American TTers aren't on!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Do you also organise S&M parties? ;D ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I wish!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You are welcome to join me in one that I am going soon!! ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Jeez!!

Nothing like being forward is there!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Bec, aint ya met him before ?  :


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Nope, but i've read enough to work out what he's like  (I think!)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am the finest Greek sample of a man that you can find around you!

Totally, genuine! 

Are you working again tonight Beck?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> Are you working again tonight Beck?


Yes, slaving away!! NOT!!!! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Well...come to think about it!! They pay you to surf the TT forum!!!

Are they looking to employ more TT forum surfers employees? ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Nope, afraid not.

We keep getting warnings that internet access will be stopped unless for business use. Oops


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

They sniffed you out ;D!!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

But i do occasionally do some work!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Absolutely...you must do something from time to time...the TT forum gets boring sometimes! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Becs, hows it going ? Are you down for the Interpro tomorrow ? Its at Bristol a lot of us there...shall be there at 9am til about 1 pm. 8)


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> Absolutely...you must do something from time to time...the TT forum gets boring sometimes! Â ;D


lol 

John, i'm afraid i won't be there, i'll be getting some much needed beauty sleep.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Bec I am currently doing some work atm too but from home grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> Hi Bec I am currently doing some work atm too but from home grrrrrrrrrr Â


At least you can be comforatble at home :-/ but its nice  to know i'm not the only one suffering!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

One consolation though I have sounds to listen too aswell ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

What a nice company you must work for!! To courier it to you on a saturday morning, thats dedication


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well, to be honest I do have the privilage of working from home aswell as the office I go to mid week . I have my own computer, transcription machine, printer, and email the list is endless


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ahhhhh and the courier turned up at 7.05 this morning too and I had to answer the door in my nighty  !!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Office to office then.

At least when i leave work, i leave it behind.

Thankfully its my last night ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> Ahhhhh and the courier turned up at 7.05 this morning too and I had to answer the door in my nighty Â  !!


I bet the courier loved that


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

heheheh I felt embaressed :-[. And he was kinda fit too :-X Shame hubs was upstairs in bed :-X


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Shame


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What time do you finish tonight Bec?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

6am :'(  then home to bed........

Whjat time do you hope to finish tonight? 3am?!?!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Not sodin 3am again I hope but at the moment I am 'dossing' on here and just having a break ;D.

I will resume tomorrow morning I think . I am sick of my boss saying 'new paragraph, and bold, capital and underline' amongst him shuffling on his seat or driving his car with the road surface noise in the background . Beats burping and blowing off I suppose ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> Beats burping and blowing off I suppose Â ;D


Most things are better than that. Its like a blokes daily competition event in here most days, see who can be the loudest or smelliest


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I was gonna say also the most crudest and filthiest minded  also but that pretty much speaks for it's self on here and is pretty evident too :-X. Hmm wonder where is Lord V is tonight ;D :-X


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

He was about earlier, gone quiet now


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*phew* ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks like it is just us girlies Bec :


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh no! I think there's some male species about now


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Party Time ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Gotcha!! ;D ;D ;D

You thought I was gone....he he he...dream on!! ;D

But I have to get up at 7 to drive to Donnington Park for the DTM...should be fun!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ahhhh been cought then ;D. What you doing up so late Nick ? ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Oh no! I think there's some male species about now Â


What's wrong with men?

I hope you are not lesbian you too...you get me worried now!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh and btw I thought you was going for a stroll along Felixstowe with your dog tomorrow afternoon : ?? !!!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> I hope you are not lesbian you too...you get me worried now!! Â


Have no fear, not a lesbian.

So you'll be coming to my area tomorrow, lets hope the sun shines at Donnington. Where abouts are you going to watch it? Craner Curves/ Old Hairpin?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Abi...the bitch will not go for a walk when it rains!! She will stay indoors! 

Bec...I have no idea...because I don't know where the VIP area is. :


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> Bec...I have no idea...because I don't know where the VIP area is. Â :


OoH!! Get you, the VIP area.  That'll probably be along the pit straight somewhere. Nice


----------

